# MINI.CA - worth a watch



## 3s-a-charm (Feb 5, 2006)

If you haven't seen www.mini.ca lately (it's the Canadian Mini site) it's worth a watch to see how Mini "dominates" winter... :thumbup:  :angel: :jawdrop:


----------



## Motown328 (Jun 4, 2003)

Yep. Absolutely brilliant. Best online car site ever.


----------



## GJR (Jan 6, 2003)

Wow- I love the way she plays with the antenna!:yikes::yummy:


----------



## MINIzle (Feb 9, 2006)

LOL Cool website! i love their promotion techniques!


----------



## DallasBimmer (Aug 23, 2005)

3s-a-charm said:


> If you haven't seen www.mini.ca lately (it's the Canadian Mini site) it's worth a watch to see how Mini "dominates" winter... :thumbup:  :angel: :jawdrop:


That's really "cool".


----------

